# Herping around Greater Brisbane, Australia



## Bigboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Juvenile Red Belly

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Small Eyed Snake

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Bandy Bandy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 27, 2016)

Whoa, good stuff. More please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Brown Tree Snake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Golden Crowned Snake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Bandy Bandy threat display from a juvie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Marsh Snake

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice. 
Had some Aus guy caught with a 'dangerous' snake here a while back. Several people, myself included, wrote the police and Aus consulate pointing out he wasn't in possession of a krait but in fact a bandy bandy.
Upshot was dangerous snake possession was dropped, restricted animal smuggling was added and both snake and perp got shipped back to Aus in separate boxes.


----------



## Bigboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Great Barred Frog

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Bigboy (Feb 5, 2016)

Admittedly not a herp, but still a happy find.  Subtropical Antechinus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

